# smart express clear question



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people 

i have a random question 
does anyone here know if smart express clear lacquer can be used with Mipa Hardner ?

Many Thanks
Charlie a


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I've used both, but not together. I don't see why it should cause any problem though. I've used hardeners and clears from different manufacturers hundreds of times without any issues.


----------

